# Vermeer sc502A gear box



## CASADOR (Mar 22, 2016)

The lower gear box and driveshaft went in my 2000 Vermeer SC502a. Vermeer wants $3700.00 to repair. $1700.00 being the cost of the lower gear box. Does anyone rebuild these things?I believe it is made by Comer Industries. The number embossed on the unit is 1278070100. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 22, 2016)

Try contacting Comer Industries. If no luck go to a Motion Industries store and they can usually get about anything in gears, bearings etc.


----------



## Norcalclimber (Mar 24, 2016)

You won't likely get any help from Comer, since they probably have an exclusive deal with vermeer. All of the bearings and seals can be found at a industrial supply shop or even a Napa auto parts. Remove the cutter wheel, and lower gearbox. Keep track of where each part and shim goes. Take the clean bearings and seals to a supplier and they can order them. Easy job, just take your time.


----------



## CASADOR (Mar 30, 2016)

Comer does have an exclusive but I found a shop near me that will rebuild it. The service manager at Vermeer was good about me picking it up and having it rebuilt. They will install it for me after the rebuild. Thanks for the reply and and advice.


----------



## craneguy1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats funny that the vermeer dealer didnt offer to rebuild it for you...you can order parts for it through them too...


----------



## CASADOR (Apr 4, 2016)

They would not rebuild it. The service manager advised me that they do not do rebuilds there.l


----------



## craneguy1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Wierd.


----------



## CapitalSawmill/Vermeer (May 14, 2016)

CASADOR said:


> The lower gear box and driveshaft went in my 2000 Vermeer SC502a. Vermeer wants $3700.00 to repair. $1700.00 being the cost of the lower gear box. Does anyone rebuild these things?I believe it is made by Comer Industries. The number embossed on the unit is 1278070100. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You can always buy the parts and try doing it yourself. It's a possibility the gearbox could be covered under warranty, look for any signs of a manufacturing defect and youaye be able to save some change


----------



## epicklein22 (May 17, 2016)

How did this work out for you? I have a sc502 with a vibration in the drivetrain, the driveshaft moves a lot through the inspection cover, so I'm thinking the bearing in the gearbox is bad.


----------



## CASADOR (May 18, 2016)

epicklein22 said:


> How did this work out for you? I have a sc502 with a vibration in the drivetrain, the driveshaft moves a lot through the inspection cover, so I'm thinking the bearing in the gearbox is bad.


I eventually had Vermeer repair it.the price came out to $3000.00 for a new lower gear box,drive shaft and upper gear box seals and fluids. I also had them install a new muffler.I bought the machine new in 2000 and this is the first major repair. the next thing to be replaced is the cutter wheel which is $1600.00 for the wheel and new yellow jacket teeth.I hope this helps I did spend a month trying to find someone to rebuild it but no local guys(New Jersey and Philadelphia) would do it.


----------



## lone wolf (May 18, 2016)

CASADOR said:


> I eventually had Vermeer repair it.the price came out to $3000.00 for a new lower gear box,drive shaft and upper gear box seals and fluids. I also had them install a new muffler.I bought the machine new in 2000 and this is the first major repair. the next thing to be replaced is the cutter wheel which is $1600.00 for the wheel and new yellow jacket teeth.I hope this helps I did spend a month trying to find someone to rebuild it but no local guys(New Jersey and Philadelphia) would do it.


What happened to the cutter wheel?


----------



## CASADOR (May 18, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> What happened to the cutter wheel?


the bolt holes got elongated after time.had the same happen to the wheel on my 352 had to replace that last year.


----------



## lone wolf (May 18, 2016)

CASADOR said:


> the bolt holes got elongated after time.had the same happen to the wheel on my 352 had to replace that last year.


Welding shop ? Have them fill in and drill? Maybe 1/2 the price.


----------



## kiwidiesel (May 18, 2016)

CASADOR said:


> I eventually had Vermeer repair it.the price came out to $3000.00 for a new lower gear box,drive shaft and upper gear box seals and fluids. I also had them install a new muffler.I bought the machine new in 2000 and this is the first major repair. the next thing to be replaced is the cutter wheel which is $1600.00 for the wheel and new yellow jacket teeth.I hope this helps I did spend a month trying to find someone to rebuild it but no local guys(New Jersey and Philadelphia) would do it.



Buy the Green wheel, you won't regret it.
Priced around the same, cutters easy to sharpen and machine gets through the stumps up to 50 percent quicker. We have found grinder runs cooler and uses a lot less fuel.


----------

